# Encouragement for CPC-As



## pmcsain (Mar 4, 2013)

I just want to remind fellow CPC-A that it is possible to find experience. I became certified in November 2012 and now start an externship this week.  I applied for every position available; an auditor, biller, receptionist, clerk, you name it.  I also called the hospitals with 25 miles from me and asked to speak to the medical records manager and informed them I wanted to shadow a coder.  (fyi you may have to call multiple times to speak with someone).  Of course they all wanted experience and I don't blame them.

I finally found a facilty through AAPC to start the externship.  I said I was wanted to learn everything I could about the office and they are going to have me do everything, including  coding. After a month I'll start paid part time receptionist work soooo I have to start somewhere.

My point is that don't give up in your search.  Don't just try big companies, try your local doctors office.  If you don't hear anything contact them again, try to send your resume through a fax if possible.  I know it is hard but I just wanted to post this because when I was searching, posts like this would encourage me.  Good Luck!


----------



## cheolee33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## pnezeokafor@gmail.com (Mar 5, 2013)

Goodluck


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 6, 2013)

I've hired two CPC-As in the past year.  There are jobs out there, but you have to be a top-notch candidate.  For both jobs, I had over 50 applicants.  If you're applying for any kind of entry-level position in this field, make sure you come across as the 'cream of the crop'.  The market is so flooded and the jobs so scarce that 'good enough' is not anywhere near good enough.


Congratulations to you pmcsain!  And good luck to all job seekers.


----------



## gmuslimani (Mar 6, 2013)

Please decribe a coder who is "cream of the crop".


----------



## amneske (Mar 6, 2013)

*Cpc-a*

i agree, I also received my CPC-A November of 2012, and actually got the A removed last week! It was very exciting. I was able to aquire a position as a medical coder a few months after passing the exam and graduating from a coding certificate program within the same hospital organization i had already worked for the past 8 years. I was there for 9 months and then was able to move on to a new position closer to home. So it is possible with hard work.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 7, 2013)

gmuslimani said:


> Please decribe a coder who is "cream of the crop".


 
I'd be happy to. 

They already have their coding certification. They are prepared for the interview with thoughtful questions. They have a five year plan and an understanding of the revenue cycle as it pertains to coding. They can answer my questions in a way that tells me that they are well spoken. Their resume comes with a well-written cover letter that shows me that they have potential...that they might not have coding experience, but they have job experience that shows they understand how to deal with deadlines, confidentiality, multiple tasks and organization. They can communicate with me and have the ability to not be intimidated by me or any physician. Their resume has no spelling errors. They live close enough that travel (snow, ice, traffic) won't be a chronic problem. They have excellent references. There are no problems with their background check or drug screening. They are professionally dressed, neat and don't smell like cigarettes or obnoxious perfume. They ask about what they are able to do for our team...not what the team can do for them. 

They have researched our organization and can tell me what kind of hospital we are, and if we're not-for-profit. They know about the programs that our facility offers. They ask about continuing education, and they are interested in learning more. Their five year plan includes obtaining a degree if they don't already have one, or an advanced degree if they do. They appear confident and intelligent. There are no evident red flags--issues with babysitters, legal or car problems. They can tell me about themselves in a way that highlights their strengths. When I ask about their weaknesses, they're honest. They admit what they don't know. They can tell me the difference between ICD-9, CPT and HCPCS, and how they are used. (You'd be surprised how many new coders cannot do this). 
When I hire them, they show up on time every day. They are eager to work as a team. They accept constructive criticism without getting defensive. They are willing to think outside the box when it comes to efficiency and organization, yet they follow regulatory guidance and hospital policy without question. They are respectful of their peers and co-workers. They refrain from gossip and negativity, and even if they aren't personally friendly, they work together without jealousy, animosity or resentment. They are mature and transparent in their actions and communication. They strive to achieve excellence. Continuing education is a privelege, not a right, as far as they are concerned. They pitch in for each other in times of vacation, sick leave, high census and month end. They don't waste time or resources. They welcome new staff and share their knowledge freely. They participate in the local AAPC chapter, because they know that the more they learn, the more valuable they are. They admit mistakes without hiding them, and work on solutions for problems rather than complaining. I can be away for a week at a time, and nothing ever goes wrong. Ever. And they care about each other as people regardless of race, religion, sexual preference or disability. 
I have a team of eleven of these cream-of-the crop coders in my department, and they have easily earned MY respect.

This is the kind of employee that coding managers are looking for.


----------



## gared111 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well said Pam, I completely agree with what you wrote.  I just wanted to reiterate the problem of candidates coming to interviews smelling like cigarettes or perfume (or both!).  I don't care how wonderful a candidate is, if they come in smelling like either of those, they're not getting hired.   I am always surprised by how many people do exactly that.  Common sense folks!


----------



## CyndiBrennan (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you to Pam Brooks for describing the "cream of the crop" coders that you hire. It helps to be aware of what employers need to hear from a candidate during interviews.


----------



## MikeleFowler222 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Taking CPC test on April 27, 2013*

Thank you Ms.Brooks for all the wonderful inside information you shared with us from the Employers point of view. As a recent graduate that is determined to get hired within 60 days of passing the CPC exam, I found your advice to be exactly what I was looking for! I will head all your warnings and appreciate the support within our industry.


----------

